# Can someone post a funny kremit the frog meme for my avatar?



## roadtoad2 (Dec 6, 2016)

I already asked someone, but no action so far.
Can someone please help me?
Please and thank you


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 6, 2016)

Google is your friend.


----------



## Kenposcholar (Dec 6, 2016)

I Google'd' "kermit the frog meme karate"


----------



## roadtoad2 (Dec 6, 2016)

I tried google, but I still can't do it. Now,


----------



## Kenposcholar (Dec 6, 2016)

roadtoad2 said:


> I tried google, but I still can't do it. Now,


 Did you not like my photo?


----------



## Buka (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## roadtoad2 (Dec 6, 2016)

roadtoad2 said:


> I tried google, but I still can't do it. Now,


----------



## roadtoad2 (Dec 6, 2016)

yes, great, now could someone please post that last one as my avatar?


----------



## roadtoad2 (Dec 6, 2016)

OK, now I'm going to run my virus checker. After I come back, please have my Kremit avatar installed.
If you refuse, please tell me why you refuse


----------



## roadtoad2 (Dec 6, 2016)

ok, I'm back, with no Kermit avatar. so now can you tell me why you refuse to help me?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 6, 2016)

kermit the frog memes - Google Search


----------



## KangTsai (Dec 6, 2016)

roadtoad2 said:


> ok, I'm back, with no Kermit avatar. so now can you tell me why you refuse to help me?



This website is not /b/ nor /s4s/ ok?


----------



## Tames D (Dec 6, 2016)

roadtoad2 said:


> ok, I'm back, with no Kermit avatar. so now can you tell me why you refuse to help me?


I'm having the same problem. I can't get anyone here to load this for my profile picture. A bunch of thoughtless people on this forum.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 6, 2016)

roadtoad2 said:


> ok, I'm back, with no Kermit avatar. so now can you tell me why you refuse to help me?


First: We have no obligation to do that for you, and I personally have no desire to.
Second: Even if someone did, they have no way of doing it, as we don't know your account information (please don't solve this by giving someone your account information).


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Dec 6, 2016)

roadtoad2 said:


> ok, I'm back, with no Kermit avatar. so now can you tell me why you refuse to help me?


For 2 reasons.

1) why would I Ive got better stuff to do than google a frog.
2) I don't know any of your account details so unless I'm a hacker I can't


----------



## Steve (Dec 6, 2016)

What the heck is a kremit?


----------



## Steve (Dec 6, 2016)

roadtoad2, I could do it for you, but I'm not gonna.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 6, 2016)

You have to put avatars and signatures on yourself, no one else can do it. Your account is private and should remain so, you cannot give someone your password.
It's not a case of people refusing to help you, they can't help you, though if they could, I don't know why they should after your demands.


----------



## oaktree (Dec 6, 2016)

Roadtoad find your image, right click save it to your computer, go to your martial talk profile and upload to your avatar. 
I personally like Hong Kong lesbian pop stars kissing as my avatar but that's just me.


----------



## Steve (Dec 6, 2016)

oaktree said:


> Roadtoad find your image, right click save it to your computer, go to your martial talk profile and upload to your avatar.
> I personally like Hong Kong lesbian pop stars kissing as my avatar but that's just me.


I always thought your avatar was from Joanie Loves Chachi....   I thought the short one was Scott Baio, for the record.


----------



## oaktree (Dec 6, 2016)

No way it's ah sa and ah gil from the pop group twins.  I like ah sa, ah gil was caught in a sex scandal before also Scott baio is a douche


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 6, 2016)

Steve said:


> roadtoad2, I could do it for you, but I'm not gonna.


rat bastard, you!


----------



## Steve (Dec 6, 2016)

oaktree said:


> No way it's ah sa and ah gil from the pop group twins.  I like ah sa, ah gil was caught in a sex scandal before also Scott baio is a douche


Yeah.  Okay.   Still looks like a bad 80s sitcom.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 6, 2016)

Roadtoad, you have to set your avatar yourself. Click on your name in the upper right corner of the screen and use the user control panel.

The rest of you...  sheeesh.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 7, 2016)

*Admin's Note:*

Please keep this discussion civil, and on-topic.


----------

